# Syrian Hamster breeders in Staffordshire?



## jessie15 (Feb 7, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are any breeders near to or in Staffordshire?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome to the British Hamster Association Web Site

search on here 

heehee im on ther (rescuer 12)

xx


----------

